# Come herping with the experts in India!



## arachnopus (Jun 18, 2007)

Following on from the huge success of our last Herping trip in India and the Andaman Islands, I am organising another Herping trip together with Gerry Martin, the National Geographic adventurer/herpetologist. We will meet up with Romulus Whittaker one of India’s foremost wildlife conservation pioneers and stay with him at his research station in Agumbe and search the jungles for King Cobras, Kraits, Pit Vipers & other native species.  We will also be accompanied by members of the Irula tribe who are famed for their snake tracking expertise. In addition to a diverse array of snake & amphibian species, the areas we are visiting are also home to Tigers, Indian Bison, Leopards and freshwater crocodiles. We will travel through the forests of Karnataka and end the holiday at a beautiful beach resort in Goa. This trip is for amateaur herpetophiles & professional herpetologists alike. For further info contact me at pgs_22@hotmail.com, (+44) 208 343 3446


----------

